# Teacher English Business language



## mudman (Dec 4, 2010)

Must speek Greek & English well.

I am in need to find a professional english teacher to improve my business speaking. I need to improve on this for meetings rather than writing or reading. All I want is the speaking.

I can arrange either at my residence in the Physiko Area or work area in Olympic Stadium. I would need aprox 4 hours a week @ 1 hour or so lessons.

I am flexible on times.

Call Vicky to discuss it. 6946794927


----------

